# nforce2 ethernet

## rommel

i just ordered an nforce2 board...and then after reading a bit on nvidias site i was like DUUUPE....i think its gonna be a pain to get the ethernet running to install gentoo....anyone have one of these mainboards?

ciao

----------

## taskara

yeah it will be a pain

same as it was with the original nforce

I can only suggest you put in a temp nic, like rt8139 or something, get the system up and running and then use nvidia's drivers.

a pain.. but that's what happens with closed source stuff  :Sad: 

----------

## rommel

yeah that solution occured to me after i posted....i like nvidia because of the support the give to their graphics cards so i wasnt looking at them as a "closed sourced" manufacturer of hardware , but i guess that they are. i heard (not sure of the truth in it) that the coming kernels will have more native support for their hardware.

----------

## taskara

well not really.. I mean the new kernels have "generic nforce ide support"

but that's a start I guess..

the fact that they are closed source isn't that big a problem, because they DO support linux, and that's frikkin awesome  :Smile: 

remember creative when the sblive! was first released, they didnt' release anything about it to the linux gurus, and so we had no driver for like a year !   :Sad: 

so I do like nvidia - the only hassle is that with gentoo you can't load their drivers during the install.

you could ofcourse, make your own custom boot cd, with the nvidia drivers in it  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

Read this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5688

drobbins included the nvnet drivers into the latest gentoo liveCD's

----------

## rommel

thats good to know....now if someone would get the ide support wrkig correctly this board will be awsome...instead of installing again i just rebuilt the kernel powered down adn installed teh new mb and cpu....gentoo didnt care...i did have to reinstall xp though (dual boot) but i had expected that.

----------

## kb

i got a nForce2 Board, too. Abit NF7-S.

What opinion in the make menuconfig should i choose as network device?

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> What opinion in the make menuconfig should i choose as network device?

 

"emerge nforce-net" will install the nvnet module.

----------

## kb

it work, thank you very much!

I'm very happy that my new nforce2 Board work on the first try over the onboard NIC!

I LOVE YOU ALL  :Very Happy: 

----------

